# Bosch R6 Spark Plug



## Boog

Does anyone know what would be the equivilant plug for a Bosch R6 spark plug.  A guy that I got one of my "ammo" saws from recently gave me two new ones that he had bought for it.  They look like WSR6F / R10 size plugs, but I can not find any reference to R6 plugs like them online.  The only R6 I come up with is a longer micro R6 plug for motorcycles.  I don't want to use them until I can verify what they are for sure.  He had the usual RCJ6Y Champ in the saw.

While we're on the subject, anyone have a preference for Bosch vs Champion vs NGK vs others for chainsaw use?


----------



## Pallet Pete

I dont care for Bosch personally Campion and NKG both work well for me. Bosch just seems to stop working quicker and I tend to get spark issues within a few months so I stopped using them all together. Champion and NKG seem about equal to me.  

Pete


----------



## MasterMech

NGK/Bosch is the OEM plug and has worked well for me. Most non 4-mix Stihl stuff is the Bosch WSR6F plug, NGK BMR7A or Champion CJ6Y I believe. I have had good luck with the Bosch and usually stock it.

I've also been throwing away defective Champion RC12YC plugs left and right.


----------



## Pallet Pete

*Edit ) this may help.*​​http://www.theengineshop.com/images/pdf/SparkPlugs.pdf​​Pete​


----------



## Boog

Thanks guys, these R6 plugs are brand new but probably best that I just toss them into the recycling bin. The various saws I have are pretty evenly mixed between Bosch, Champs, and NGK (and one Autolite 2984). Haven't seen any difference to date.


----------



## Boog

Pallet Pete said:


> *Edit ) this may help.*​​http://www.theengineshop.com/images/pdf/SparkPlugs.pdf​​Pete​


 
Thanks Pete, I saw that one too but it didn't show the Bosch R6 anywhere, here is another good one like it that covers most of the "Stihl" plugs starting with NGK -  BPMR7A across:

http://www.landscaperpro.com/sparkplugcrossreference.aspx


----------



## Boog

Ah, found it, R6 is the same as WSR6F.    I forgot with spark plugs that its not as important as what's written on the upper ceramic insulator, as what's "written/stamped" on the metal lower nut.  R6 ceramic labeled plugs say "WSR6F-China" on the metal part.................... R10 ceramic labeled plugs say "WSR6F-Brasil" on them................. that's right, Bra*s*il, not Bra*z*il.  That confused me too, had to look up Bra*s*il, it is actually the correct spelling of the country, only us anglos spell it Brazil.    Learned a couple of new things this fine New Years morning!    I'm going to stick that Chinese made WSR6F plug in my new "old" 036 and go cut some wood!

Hey Pete, maybe that's why you have been having trouble with Bosch plugs ........................... maybe the country of origin has something to do with it?  R6 and R10 "WSR6F" plugs may have significantly different performance based on possible inferior manufacturing?


----------



## greg13

MasterMech said:


> NGK/Bosch is the OEM plug and has worked well for me. Most non 4-mix Stihl stuff is the Bosch WSR6F plug, NGK BMR7A or Champion CJ6Y I believe. I have had good luck with the Bosch and usually stock it.
> 
> I've also been throwing away defective Champion RC12YC plugs left and right.


 
Funny how some things never change. Years ago (early 80's) I did a full blown tune up on one of the Tree trucks. Plugs, Points, condenser, cap, rotor & Wires. It WOULD NOT RUN  After checking all the obvious things to screw up it came down to the new Champions. Pulled them out and put the old Autolites back in and it ran like a top. I have run very few champs since then.


----------



## everyday

hello,i am new here


----------



## Boog

everyday said:


> hello,i am new here


Hi there Everyday, welcome to the forum, this looks like your first post here!  Just jump in anywhere you have a comment or question!


----------



## MasterMech

everyday said:


> hello,i am new here


 
Welcome, your not alone being from across the pond!  We have a couple other members in your neck of the woods.


----------

